# Mt Snow AZ Southern Outing 2/16



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok... Fri Feb 16th is it. How about meeting outside the lodge on the peak at 10:00?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like a plan.  I'm looking forward to my first trip to Snow.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## roark (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm (tentatively) in, so long as the work is done.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

We are doing a weekend up there for my bud's b-day.  The bulk of the party will be up Friday night but one of my buds might be joining us for the outing.  He is a really good skier and boarder.  He can ski circles around me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I'll see what I can do.


Pressure is on Bob..:razz:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got worse I'm out.  I have to go away on business the next week and then I have a week off.  Can't do it.  I know I was one of the Friday guys.  Sorry.  I get to do to Dallas in Feb again.  How about like Maine or out west?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Just got worse I'm out.  I have to go away on business the next week and then I have a week off.  Can't do it.  I know I was one of the Friday guys.  Sorry.  I get to do to Dallas in Feb again.  How about like Maine or out west?


That sucks....Oh well I will see you at the Loaf.


----------



## zook (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds great, I'll try to come.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry Dave.  I'll be at the Loaf in April indeed.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm in.  ten at the summit lodge. I can actually commit to a ten oclock start for this one.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm in.  ten at the summit lodge. I can actually commit to a ten oclock start for this one.



Sweet 2Knees!!


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 18, 2007)

aww why not, ill swing over from NH.  My buddy used to work on the mountain, not sure if he is still there or if he finally went out west.  Keep me posted if anything changes....or if anyone is heading over from NH, ill give em a lift.


----------



## Marc (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll be there.  So.  I'll probably drive away everyone else.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 19, 2007)

I am out for this one as we will be in Colorado, have fun though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2007)

So we have: 

ALLSKIING
Greg
Grassi21
2Knees
Goblin84
Marc
jct

and maybe
Roark
Zook
Who else is in??


----------



## jct (Jan 23, 2007)

OK, I've got it in my Palm Pilot!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll be up that evening.  Who else besides Grassi will be skiing on Saturday?  

Dave...the owners of the Matterhorn are from Trumbell, CT......


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'll be up that evening.  Who else besides Grassi will be skiing on Saturday?
> 
> Dave...the owners of the Matterhorn are from Trumbell, CT......


I may stay through the weekend Rich.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Who else is in??



This looks good for me so far.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> This looks good for me so far.


Sweet!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Sweet!!!



Hoping Beartrap is online by then!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2007)

I should be able to make this.


----------



## roark (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool, looks like quite a few AZers I've yet to meet are in on this one.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I should be able to make this.


Great B..It would be nice to finally meet you.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Great B..It would be nice to finally meet you.



Don't set your expectations too high... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Great B..It would be nice to finally meet you.



Yeah, hopefully everything works out and I make it!  There's a pretty good chance too. 



Greg said:


> Don't set your expectations too high... :roll:



Thanks... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'll be up that evening. Who else besides Grassi will be skiing on Saturday?
> 
> Dave...the owners of the Matterhorn are from Trumbell, CT......


 
Can't make Friday. How about Killington for Saturday?


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2007)

Wish I could, taking the tribe up to the Bush for the week the next day, so I'm going to have to take a pass.


NEXT time though.....

Because we're now owed a Winter that lasts until late May, right?


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Wish I could, taking the tribe up to the Bush for the week the next day, so I'm going to have to take a pass.
> 
> 
> NEXT time though.....
> ...



July.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Wish I could, taking the tribe up to the Bush for the week the next day, so I'm going to have to take a pass.
> 
> 
> NEXT time though.....
> ...


 

Hmm.... the Bush, sounds interesting. Definetely need to get up there.


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> July.



Not on the shore, though. Gotta get in a few oceanic activities.



andyzee said:


> Hmm.... the Bush, sounds interesting. Definetely need to get up there.



Yep, our first time, going to hit MRG as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Yep, our first time, going to hit MRG as well. Looking forward to it.


 
Pretty Adventures Direction :wink:


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Pretty Adventures Direction :wink:



Its a Possible Anomoly in our Definitive itinerary.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 25, 2007)

So we have: 

ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
Grassi21
2Knees
Goblin84
Marc
jct

and maybe
Jim G
Roark
Zook
Who else is in??


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> So we have:
> 
> ALLSKIING
> Greg
> ...



Call me a possible at this point...I'd like to make it up there and it's just a matter of making sure I have enough folks here to run the shop that day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 26, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Call me a possible at this point...I'd like to make it up there and it's just a matter of making sure I have enough folks here to run the shop that day.


Nice Jim...Would also be nice to finally meet you.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Call me a possible at this point...I'd like to make it up there and it's just a matter of making sure I have enough folks here to run the shop that day.




jim,  JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 27, 2007)

FYI:  Ripcord opened yesterday.   No work done yet on Sunbrook.  Don't know about Beartrap for the outing, outlook is grim.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 29, 2007)

They plan on having sunbrook, beartrap, south bowl and plummet open by this weekend.

Also I have a lift ticket voucher good any day but sat and holidays.  any interesting offers?


----------



## roark (Jan 29, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> They plan on having sunbrook, beartrap, south bowl and plummet open by this weekend.
> 
> Also I have a lift ticket voucher good any day but sat and holidays. any interesting offers?


Always trying to squeeze out every last penny huh? :smile:


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 29, 2007)

roark said:


> Always trying to squeeze out every last penny huh? :smile:



Not saying cash but perhaps a ticket elsewhere or as i said something interesting


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> They plan on having sunbrook, beartrap, south bowl and plummet open by this weekend.



Nice!  Glad to hear they're opening up more terrain.  Hopefully they'll be able to continue snow-making.  I've only been to Snow twice and both times a lot of the terrain was closed (one time most of it).  I'd like to be able to check out more of the mountain.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to my first visit to Snow.  I will get to ski 3 consecutive days!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> jim,  JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!



Yeah, what he said!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm starting to get psyched for this. Looks like they have a ton open on the front face:

http://www.mountsnow.com/trailliftreport.html

Hopefully we'll get some more North Face trails by then. Snowmaking on Beartrap as we speak - rocking the bumps under some tunes with fellow AZers? Sounds like a plan!
 

Have yet to ski Ripcord too so that'll be fun to flail around on!


----------



## reefer (Feb 4, 2007)

Put me in as probable for my virgin AZ gathering. Mt. Snow got a good hit yesterday (2/3). With the cold weather and Lake effects this week it's looking good for mid-february. I could be skiing all w/e also. I will also put out the offer to trade a Mt Snow voucher for one at your mountain, I have several......................keep it in mind.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim, you in for this or what?

Still would love to see a couple of the better north face runs open.  Plummet or jaws would be nice.  but it'll be fun regardless.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2007)

2knees said:


> Jim, you in for this or what?
> 
> Still would love to see a couple of the better north face runs open.  Plummet or jaws would be nice.  but it'll be fun regardless.



It's nice to be wanted...my fans really do care about me!

Yup, I'm in.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 5, 2007)

If I can trade hours at work I will try and make it.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 7, 2007)

I think I'm in for this one.  It looks like we'll have a nice big group.  Looking forward to meeting more AZers!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> So we have:
> 
> ALLSKIING
> Greg
> ...



So we can add JimG and to the list of definites and reefer, Hawkshot99, and madskier6 to the maybes:

So we have: 

ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
Grassi21
2Knees
Marc
jct
Jim G

and maybe
Roark
Zook
reefer
Hawkshot99
madskier6

Anyone else gonna make it?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice....Big group


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 7, 2007)

and as soon as i am on.....im off.  i just got pulled into work on that friday.  its slightly busy over here in the world of higher education


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> and as soon as i am on.....im off.  i just got pulled into work on that friday.  its slightly busy over here in the world of higher education



Bummer!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> and as soon as i am on.....im off.  i just got pulled into work on that friday.  its slightly busy over here in the world of higher education



Sorry to hear...work sucks!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to go over this again...Its 10:00 outside the lodge at the peak. I will be there around 9:00 if anybody wants to meet up before the 10 time.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just to go over this again...Its 10:00 outside the lodge at the peak. I will be there around 9:00 if anybody wants to meet up before the 10 time.



Lifts spin at 9 am. I'll be on an early chair. I'm praying for a big dump next week.


----------



## roark (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Lifts spin at 9 am. I'll be on an early chair. I'm praying for a big dump next week.


Likewise.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

roark said:


> Likewise.



Does that mean you're definitely going?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2007)

roark said:


> Likewise.


Sweet roark!! It will be nice to ski with you again.


----------



## roark (Feb 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Sweet roark!! It will be nice to ski with you again.


Yeah, maybe this time we'll get more than 2 runs in!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have room for one more?  

If so, I'd like to ski with with the Alpine Zone skiers...

That'll be three years I've made a AZ trip...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Do you have room for one more?
> 
> If so, I'd like to ski with with the Alpine Zone skiers...
> 
> That'll be three years I've made a AZ trip...



Absolutely!  There's always room for more.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Do you have room for one more?
> 
> If so, I'd like to ski with with the Alpine Zone skiers...
> 
> That'll be three years I've made a AZ trip...





bvibert said:


> Absolutely!  There's always room for more.



Oh geez......Brian - do you know what you've just done? 

Nice Charlie! I wasn't sure if I'd get the chance to ski with you this year!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

*Current list:*

Definite

ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
Grassi21
2Knees
Marc
jct
Jim G
Roark
Charlie Schuessler
reefer

Maybe

Zook
Hawkshot99
madskier6

Sorry for taking over the list Dave, I'm getting pumped for this!


----------



## reefer (Feb 8, 2007)

Plummet opens this w/e! I'll be there early Saturday with my new Recons! I'll report back. I got to get some dings in em'..........
I'm there next Friday! This looks like a great time..........
If anyone needs cheap lodging in a ski club house (bunks an twins), very quite and low key, let me know.


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't make this one guys.  Hot stuff @ work.  Ship date bumped up on a hot project.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 10, 2007)

I hear apres for you guys will go something like this.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I hear apres for you guys will go something like this.



That would rock.  I volunteer to be one of the bakini clad dancers.  

Hopefully a few AZers will hang around for a cocktail or 12.  I volunteer to be the apres side show.  I'm staying the weekend and my friends won't be getting up until late Friday evening.  I plan on being a puddle by the time they roll into town.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2007)

Probably no apres for me. I'd like to be back to CT in time to say good night to the kids.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Probably no apres for me. I'd like to be back to CT in time to say good night to the kids.



Understandable.  I have about 5 months left to binge and be a mess.  After that apres will be a bottle of formula for the little one.  ;-)


----------



## nrthest (Feb 10, 2007)

Will see if I can get off work.

Just wondering -- what is the skill range of the group of people going?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2007)

nrthest said:


> Will see if I can get off work.
> 
> Just wondering -- what is the skill range of the group of people going?



The skill range is all over the board.  I've upgraded my self to a high intermediate. ;-)  Some of the guys that I've skied with like JimG and Greg can rip.  Greg probably has more steez than Jim.  ;-)  I haven't skied with everyone heading to this gathering but from what I read on the boards and hear from others, there are a lot of skilled skiers in the mix.  Don't worry about skill level.  Skiing with these guys has helped me improve drastically this season.  After the first meet-up groups usually break out according to skill and try to meet back up during the day.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg probably has more steez than Jim.  ;-)



I have more steeze than most.... :roll: 

Don't worry about skill level. With a group this large it's impossible to keep everyone together anyway. We'll likely take a few cruisers together and then folks will break off into smaller groups. Some guys will cruise, others will bump, and other will probably hit the woods (hopefully).

I've been a part of gatherings with folks of all skill levels; aside from true beginners. As long as you're a solid intermediate, you'll be fine.


----------



## nrthest (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, sounds good.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2007)

If this storm hits on Wed we won't be skiing pow but it will still be sweet!!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> If this storm hits on Wed we won't be skiing pow but it will still be sweet!!




unless of course the storm hits wednesday and we go to magic instead.  :smile:

they will still have plenty of untouched two days after a storm.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> unless of course the storm hits wednesday and we go to magic instead.  :smile:
> 
> they will still have plenty of untouched two days after a storm.



That thought had crossed my mind too...


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> unless of course the storm hits wednesday and we go to magic instead.  :smile:
> 
> they will still have plenty of untouched two days after a storm.



I was thinking the same thing. I'm all for a contingency like that, but I know some in the group are on A41s and would probably prefer Snow. I'm flexible...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2007)

one things for certain, regardless of the track, is that this storm is gonna pull down some mighty cold air behind it.  friday should be chilly to say the least.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> one things for certain, regardless of the track, is that this storm is gonna pull down some mighty cold air behind it.  friday should be chilly to say the least.



Hopefully by Friday the winds will settle down though.

I'm serious about Magic. I'd like to hear others' thoughts...


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm all for a contingency like that, but I know some in the group are on A41s and would probably prefer Snow. I'm flexible...



I have an A41 and want to hit Mt. Sneaux but if there's fresh snow at Magic, I'm in favor of hitting that instead.  It's all about the snow and the skiing for me!  Not to mention that Friday at Magic would mean $25 lift tickets.

Sorry for the hijack, Allskiing.  Now back to your regularly scheduled program.

Mt. Snow should be great on Friday, especially after some fresh snow on Wed!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hopefully by Friday the winds will settle down though.
> 
> I'm serious about Magic. I'd like to hear others' thoughts...



i'm as serious as a heart attack.  if magic gets enough to open the goods, i'm there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2007)

i'm in different.  i will be skiing mt. snow on saturday and sunday anyway.  i'll go with the majority.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I voted for Magic in the first place, so that'd be cool with me... 8)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 11, 2007)

oh, you pricks are going to switch it up to magic when I can't be there? Madonna mia!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> oh, you pricks are going to switch it up to magic when I can't be there? Madonna mia!



Sounds like an emergency field trip is in order!


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2007)

Magic Magic Magic......have to take advantage when you can, talk about epic. I'll find you stashes at Mt Snow some other time............I'm at Magic Friday also!!!!!!!
Did ski Mt. Snow Saturday. Will have pics and report later. They will be 100% with anything over 10" I believe........


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

I would not be able to do magic since the family is with me. For those who want to hit magic should...I would not want to hold anyone back from a pow day.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

I propose we wait until Thursday to see how much snow actually falls and what runs Magic opens up. My feeling is anything less than a foot+ of all snow and we should stick with Mount Snow. Heading to Magic would cut into my ski day a bit as it's probably an hour further for me.


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> I propose we wait until Thursday to see how much snow actually falls and what runs Magic opens up. My feeling is anything less than a foot+ of all snow and we should stick with Mount Snow. Heading to Magic would cut into my ski day a bit as it's probably an hour further for me.



I agree 100%. Make the call Thursday. We need at least a foot for Magic, but remember, a foot usually equals 0-24" around here, especially with the predicted winds! Plenty of deep!
 I'll be at Mount Snow during the storm Wednesday! I'll check back Thursday. Got Friday off and I'm skiing!


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

reefer said:


> I'll be at Mount Snow during the storm Wednesday! I'll check back Thursday. Got Friday off and I'm skiing!



Nice! Keep us all posted on how the mountain sets up.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2007)

I have to back off my magic call a bit.  I have to do day care drop off in the morning and be back in time for my wife to work friday night.  Magic is about 2.5 hours and snow is less then 2.  i may just head to snow regardless.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

2knees said:


> I have to back off my magic call a bit.  I have to do day care drop off in the morning and be back in time for my wife to work friday night.  Magic is about 2.5 hours and snow is less then 2.  i may just head to snow regardless.



Quite honestly, I'm cool either way. Magic would be fun for the leftover powder, but I'd be just as content ripping the North Face and Beartrap on some big ole powdery bumps!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm game for either, but I need to know what we're doing by Thursday morning the latest. 
My 2 oldest boys are off of school Friday and they want to come along which is fine.

But Magic is probably another 1 hour drive for us, so we'll need to know when to set the alarm.

Unless they get 12"+, Mt. Snow is probably a better bet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

My one issue with the magic change is that we took a poll and Mt snow had the most votes. I am sure some made plans for the trip. As I said before I don't want to stand in the way of a powder day but for future polls on other AZ trips or AZ trips in general this might not be a good thing.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> My one issue with the magic change is that we took a poll and Mt snow had the most votes. I am sure some made plans for the trip. As I said before I don't want to stand in the way of a powder day but for future polls on other AZ trips or AZ trips in general this might not be a good thing.




good point and i apologize for my posts last night.  the enthusiasm got the best of me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

2knees said:


> the enthusiasm got the best of me.


No worries...Not much Pow to be had this year.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> My one issue with the magic change is that we took a poll and Mt snow had the most votes. I am sure some made plans for the trip. As I said before I don't want to stand in the way of a powder day but for future polls on other AZ trips or AZ trips in general this might not be a good thing.





2knees said:


> good point and i apologize for my posts last night.  the enthusiasm got the best of me.



Likewise. I wasn't going to say anything initially as I didn't want to detract from the work you did here, Dave, but being the spaz I am, I jumped on Pat's lead. So really it's just all his fault.... 

The way things look right now, I think Snow is probably the best bet to get the most out of the day - both in terms of proximity/ski time and the opportunity to ski with more AZers. Nice job lining this up, Dave.

Of course, if Magic scores a 24" dump, you know where I'll be...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> My one issue with the magic change is that we took a poll and Mt snow had the most votes. I am sure some made plans for the trip. As I said before I don't want to stand in the way of a powder day but for future polls on other AZ trips or AZ trips in general this might not be a good thing.



As I said in an earlier post, I'm with the majority.  It appears that most of the people I have yet to meet are still planning on Snow.  No offense to the AZers that I've skied with, but I would like to meet some new peeps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

I may be leaving Wed night to ski Thu and Friday to grab some of that pow


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I may be leaving Wed night to ski Thu and Friday to grab some of that pow



Niiiiice! Are you going to be set up with Internet to keep us updated?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Niiiiice! Are you going to be set up with Internet to keep us updated?


Not sure if they have a PC at the place I am staying (I don't have a laptop yet) If they do I will post it up. I do have your cell number or better yet you have mine.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I may be leaving Wed night to ski Thu and Friday to grab some of that pow



Nice....where are you staying?  Will you be in W. Dover Friday night as well?  

<Sprinkler!>


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2007)

I will! Friday night after skiing. Where's HH?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> My one issue with the magic change is that we took a poll and Mt snow had the most votes. I am sure some made plans for the trip. As I said before I don't want to stand in the way of a powder day but for future polls on other AZ trips or AZ trips in general this might not be a good thing.





I'm with Dave,  and can't be impartial here. 

 If I put together an event and it ended up being somewhere else.  I would be hurt a bit (Ya wimpy).  The events involve alot of effort sometimes money, vacation time. as well.  If you want another mountain. Try another day if you can.    I understand the Powder urge. Just do it a MT snow.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I'm with Dave,  and can't be impartial here.
> 
> If I put together an event and it ended up being somewhere else.  I would be hurt a bit (Ya wimpy).  The events involve alot of effort sometimes money, vacation time. as well.  If you want another mountain. Try another day if you can.    I understand the Powder urge. Just do it a MT snow.




well i'll apologize again.  I didnt think it all the way through when i posted about magic last night.  It wasnt cool and i understand that.  Live and learn.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2007)

2knees.... pop into the cannon file.   Aw you gave out fee tickets before.  Aw your cool, but nice the way you handled it.  I also wrote my post and never sent it until after all you guys chimes in. Got stuck in a meeting.  So the apolgy comes from me as well.

    Not a shot at anyone.  Just alot of behind the scenes stuff goes on. Dave has put alot of effort in.  That was all.  hope the snow is perfect.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

2knees said:


> well i'll apologize again.  I didnt think it all the way through when i posted about magic last night.  It wasnt cool and i understand that.  Live and learn.



Here's my take. Magic is the mountain of the opportunist. If there's a powder day there (or leftovers) and you really want to ski Magic when it's good, you gotta go when you get the opportunity especially in a season like this one. I certainly don't fault Pat for suggesting it.

I've also organized a gathering this year (Hunter - 12/15) and I know how stressful it can be to line everything up so I can understand Dave's frustration a bit. Bottom line is I can understand both sides.

I'm sticking with Snow for a few reasons...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

Its all good...2knees don't sweat it. Its really a good thing..snow is on its way and there is a bit of tension on where to rip it up....I am done talking about it see you all at snow!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Nice....where are you staying?  Will you be in W. Dover Friday night as well?
> 
> <Sprinkler!>



No, leaving on Fri. We are staying at the Snow Lake Lodge.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> No, leaving on Fri. We are staying at the Snow Lake Lodge.



What does a midweek night go for at Snow Lake?  Maybe go up thurs night.....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What does a midweek night go for at Snow Lake?  Maybe go up thurs night.....


$81..I thought it was a good rate. The grand summit was like $233


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sorry too allskiing. Got caught up in that powder frenzy. Someone said Magic and I freaked.............Mt. Snow will be a blast Friday. Besides, the old double in Londonderry is a long lift ride at five degrees and windy.......................although well protected by the trees. See you Friday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah. Friday is gonna suuuuuuck....

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=West+Dover&state=VT&site=ALY



> Tonight: Periods of snow after midnight. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 10. Wind chill values between -3 and 7. Calm wind becoming east between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.*
> 
> Wednesday: Periods of snow possibly mixed with sleet. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 16. Wind chill values between -1 and -6. Breezy, with a east wind 10 to 13 mph increasing to between 23 and 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 15 to 21 inches possible.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yeah. Friday is gonna suuuuuuck....
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=West+Dover&state=VT&site=ALY


Nice!


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice!



Heading up today/tonight? You seem to plan your trips during all the big dumps, Dave! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> *Current list:*
> 
> Definite
> 
> ...



Is this still the current list? I pulled Charlie out as I know he won't be there...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2007)

Just out of Curiosity....will anyone except Grassi be sticking around for Saturday?


----------



## reefer (Feb 13, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Just out of Curiosity....will anyone except Grassi be sticking around for Saturday?



I'm staying Friday night in town. Doing Mt. Snow Saturday again, plan on staying in the woods all day.............................ready to rock Friday Night..............


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is this still the current list? I pulled Charlie out as I know he won't be there...



I'm still in...hee hee!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2007)

reefer said:


> I'm staying Friday night in town. Doing Mt. Snow Saturday again, plan on staying in the woods all day.............................ready to rock Friday Night..............



I'm expecting a full tour of the woods on Friday reefer.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Heading up today/tonight? You seem to plan your trips during all the big dumps, Dave! :beer:


Heading up Wed night... My timing has been good.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Heading up Wed night... My timing has been good.



:-o Travel safe. Leave today if you can...


----------



## reefer (Feb 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm expecting a full tour of the woods on Friday reefer.



Whatever you want!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm expecting a full tour of the woods on Friday reefer.





reefer said:


> Whatever you want!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just wanted to mention there is some good info and suggestions in this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/13736-mt-snow-2-10-07-a.html

I used to ski Snow a lot back in the day, but that was as a beginner/intermediate at best. Looking forward to hitting everything on the North Face, lapping Bear Trap a few times, and even dabbling in some of the lower angle/less tight woods. I plan to be waiting in line for the summit quad before it opens and will ski as long as the legs allow. I'm even considering doing the backpack thing and have the lunch on board with me. I suspect it's going to be hard to stop skiing on Friday!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> :-o Travel safe. Leave today if you can...


I think wed night should be ok.... The storm should be east of boston and that gives them a bit of time to plow the roads.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think wed night should be ok.... The storm should be east of boston and that gives them a bit of time to plow the roads.



Hmmm...Okay. Gonna be rough in Mass and Vermont through tomorrow night. Drive carefully.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hmmm...Okay. Gonna be rough in Mass and Vermont through tomorrow night. Drive carefully.


Just after reading this I may have to make a change...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/13754-noaa-getting-hammered.html#post144339


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think wed night should be ok.... The storm should be east of boston and that gives them a bit of time to plow the roads.



Don't know if your planning on it or not, but just to be safe:  


If it's crappy weather, I suggest staying on 91 until you hit Rt. 9 in Vt.  Don't head in from Greenfield in bad weather.  It adds time to the drive and it's "white knuckle" to say the least.


----------



## tree_skier (Feb 13, 2007)

If anyone needs a ticket pm me, I have one.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> If anyone needs a ticket pm me, I have one.


Nice....Go get it guys!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just wanted to mention there is some good info and suggestions in this thread:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/13736-mt-snow-2-10-07-a.html
> 
> I used to ski Snow a lot back in the day, but that was as a beginner/intermediate at best. Looking forward to hitting everything on the North Face, lapping Bear Trap a few times, and even dabbling in some of the lower angle/less tight woods. I plan to be waiting in line for the summit quad before it opens and will ski as long as the legs allow. I'm even considering doing the backpack thing and have the lunch on board with me. I suspect it's going to be hard to stop skiing on Friday!



Sounds like a good plan.  I was considering the backpack thing too, but I didn't want everyone to make fun of me...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a good plan.  I was considering the backpack thing too, but I didn't want everyone to make fun of me...



F that noise.  After skiing with a pack at the expansive Cat last Friday, I'll never go without one.  Not just carrying layers, gaper mask, glove liners, and food, steadily drinking water made those longer days a little easier.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> F that noise.  After skiing with a pack at the expansive Cat last Friday, I'll never go without one.  Not just carrying layers, gaper mask, glove liners, and food, steadily drinking water made those longer days a little easier.



I think I'll be packing on Friday. I have a very small EMS backpack - almost bookbag level,  but man I just want to lap that mountain on Friday...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2007)

I gotta stop sweating the weather.  check this out, already today.  I do love challenger.

NorthFace 
SKYLINE  Open - Groomed  OLYMPIC  Open  
FALLEN TIMBERS  Open - Groomed  CHUTE  Open  
CHALLENGER  Open  FREE FALL  Open - Groomed  
PDF  Open  PLUMMET  Open  
JAWS  Open  RIPCORD  Open  
SECOND THOUGHTS  Open  RIVER RUN  Open - Groomed  
The Plunge (Trees)  Open  The Trials (Trees)  Open  
Epiphany (Trees)  Closed  

Funny they still have epiphany closed.  wonder if anyone even pays attention to that since its such a thin slice of woods with about 8 million entrances.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html

Friday is gonna rock!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2007)

Sure is!! I am still hoping to get up there for Thu.


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be there... still 10:00 outside the summit lodge?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'll be there... still 10:00 outside the summit lodge?



Yes...glad you'll join us.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Bad news.  I have to bail on Friday's trip.  My wife's aunt passed away last night and we have the wake on Friday evening.  

Have a great time guys.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Bad news.  I have to bail on Friday's trip.  My wife's aunt passed away last night and we have the wake on Friday evening.
> 
> Have a great time guys.



Sorry to hear about your loss. There will be other times. Family first.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. There will be other times. Family first.



Always family first.

I'll still get a task of Mt. Snow on Sunday and maybe Monday.  I hope hope the skier traffic on Saturday is light.  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Chris.  We'll try to save some snow for you, well maybe...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2007)

Thoughts.  Sorry.


----------



## reefer (Feb 15, 2007)

Too good to be true............Just checked and Summit Express and North Face are on wind hold! (sucks for them today but great for us tomorrow). You can't beleive what I left there yesterday! If they don't let them on th North Face today we are Golden, I mean it will be great anyway, but the North Face is epic!........ it was snowing like hell at last lift and there was knee deep left out there already! The woods are knee to thigh. It was too tough for me...... I need a couple trail blazers to go in there first. I got to see if my pictures came out (camera kept freezing) and I'll post a report later. See ya's tomorrow!


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

reefer said:


> Too could to be true............Just checked and Summit Express and North Face are on wind hold! (sucks for them today but great for us tomorrow). You can't beleive what I left there yesterday! If they don't let them on th North Face today we are Golden, I mean it will be great anyway, but the North Face is epic!........ it was snowing like hell at last lift and there was knee deep left out there already! The woods are knee to thigh. It was too tough for me...... I need a couple trail blazers to go in there first. I got to see if my pictures came out (camera kept freezing) and I'll post a report later. See ya's tomorrow!



Nice! It didn't even occur to me that there might be a wind hold today. Hope that's not the case tomorrow. What's the final measurement?


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! It didn't even occur to me that there might be a wind hold today. Hope that's not the case tomorrow. What's the final measurement?



I believe I'll have my trekkers and skins just in case.



Suckers...


----------



## reefer (Feb 15, 2007)

I guess 18-24. But it is more like 6-36. You can't beleive some of the drifts that were forming..........


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

More media to get you all psyched for tomorrow:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm going to be spending the bulk of my day in those glades.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> More media to get you all psyched for tomorrow:



Thanks, this day wasn't dragging enough already... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2007)

should we have a backup meeting place in case summit lifts are on windhold?


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm going to be spending the bulk of my day in those glades.



I'll dip into some of the low angle trees tomorrow. I plan to hit TNF first thing and grab a few natural snow runs there before the meet-up. I haven't been on trails like Plummet, PDF, Jaws of Death in 10+ years. Would like to lap Beartrap 2 or 3 times. Never done Ripcord so I gotta hit that too. I'm gonna back pack it and take my lunch with me I think. Gonna be a 9-4 day for sure. Doubt I'm gonna want to stop.



2knees said:


> should we have a backup meeting place in case summit lifts are on windhold?



Bite your tongue! But yeah - probably a good idea...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'll dip into some of the low angle trees tomorrow. I plan to hit TNF first thing and grab a few natural snow runs there before the meet-up. I haven't been on trails like Plummet, PDF, Jaws of Death in 10+ years. Would like to lap Beartrap 2 or 3 times. Never done Ripcord so I gotta hit that too. I'm gonna back pack it and take my lunch with me I think. Gonna be a 9-4 day for sure. Doubt I'm gonna want to stop.


I'd like to try out some of the lower angle trees myself.  I'm planning on packing up a lunch tonight to have in my pack tomorrow... 



> Bite your tongue! But yeah - probably a good idea...



As we learned at Hunter Friday.. The summit isn't always the best meet-up spot, especially when it's cold and windy.   Hopefully no wind-holds tomorrow!!

I'll have my radio with me set to 3-13 if needed...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2007)

no radio here.  i'll just suggest the clock tower at 10:00.  on the side facing the mtn, not the base area.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

2knees said:


> no radio here.  i'll just suggest the clock tower at 10:00.  on the side facing the mtn, not the base area.



Only if the summit lifts are on wind-hold?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2007)

yup, only if on windhold.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Only if the summit lifts are on wind-hold?



Yes, wind-holds all day today, tomorrow, and Saturday.  ;-)  Kidding of course.  I'll be hitting Snow on Sunday.  With no pow experience I won't know what I'm missing today and tomorrow.  Have a blast guys!

Here is a question for the CT crew.  I will be crashing Saturday in West Dover.  Sunday night we are staying about 30 minutes south of Mt. Snow in VT close to the MA border.  I will be skiing Snow on Sunday with friends.  But here is the question, should I ski Snow again on Monday or try to hit something like BEast on the way home?  The Cat is further out of the way but I have the pass and will be heading home anyway.  The Cat reported 16" of snow fall.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2007)

chris sorry for the loss.  bummer.

as far as the beast, its pretty close to mt snow.  if you take 100s off of rt 9, then take 112 south off of 100s it puts you right out in rt 2 in mass. shouldnt take more then 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> should I ski Snow again on Monday or try to hit something like BEast on the way home?


Berkshire East is a great hill with natural snow so I would say yes, give it a try. They have just about everything open, but the good stuff (natural trails) will be all skied out and probably moguled by Monday. Monday will likely see smaller crowds at Beast than at Snow. Great, old school hill. Give it a try.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'll dip into some of the low angle trees tomorrow.



Outside of the plunge, which i've never skied, they're all low angle really.  The trials on the north face is huge, but its all the way over on skiers left where the pitch is much more mellow.  I've hit that, epiphany and some of the smaller ones on the main face.  you'll have a blast.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone know what the roads are like up there? I was planning to go Route 2 --> 112 --> 100 up through Mass, but if that's still in rough shape, perhaps taking Route 9 over from Brattleboro is better?


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'll dip into some of the low angle trees tomorrow. I plan to hit TNF first thing and grab a few natural snow runs there before the meet-up. I haven't been on trails like Plummet, PDF, Jaws of Death in 10+ years. Would like to lap Beartrap 2 or 3 times. Never done Ripcord so I gotta hit that too. I'm gonna back pack it and take my lunch with me I think. Gonna be a 9-4 day for sure. Doubt I'm gonna want to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Bite your tongue! But yeah - probably a good idea...



Having skied all the glades at snow - everything but the plunge is what I'd consider low angle.  And the plunge is all of 300 feet long.  If I can ski em, you certainly can.


Epiphany is a fun one.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

*Final Roll Call*

We should do a final roll-call. The meetup is at the summit lodge at 10 am. At the clock tower (trailside) if lifts are on hold. Brian and I will be there.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

*Still on hold!*

12:58 pm trail report still shows the summit lifts on wind hold:

http://www.mountsnow.com/trailliftreport.html

Lucky powder day for us tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> 12:58 pm trail report still shows the summit lifts on wind hold:
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/trailliftreport.html
> 
> Lucky powder day for us tomorrow!



I was just going to post the same thing.


----------



## reefer (Feb 15, 2007)

Yahoo!!!! The boyz get a powder day. You won't beleive it!
Driving - take 2, 112, 100. Was fine, even in a raging blizzard last night. They do a great job plowing through there. I never go the long way..............
All trees are mellow except for the Plunge, which I have never done either.
I'm in tomorrow - Summit Lodge, 10:00. No more talk of this wind hold crap tomorrow.........


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2007)

reefer said:


> All trees are mellow except for the Plunge, which I have never done either.
> .




I'll follow if you lead  :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> 12:58 pm trail report still shows the summit lifts on wind hold:
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/trailliftreport.html
> 
> Lucky powder day for us tomorrow!



Had a feeling that the wind was going to be my ally today...keep those lifts shut down until tomorrow! Then stop the wind so they open at 8:30am.

So much for all the naysayers who keep telling me it'll all be tracked out by tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Had a feeling that the wind was going to be my ally today...keep those lifts shut down until tomorrow! Then stop the wind so they open at 8:30am.
> 
> So much for all the naysayers who keep telling me it'll all be tracked out by tomorrow.



Looks like the only people getting up there today are 'earning' their turns...

It's the stopping the wind for tomorrow morning that I'm worried about.  Anyone up for a little hiking?


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Anyone up for a little hiking?



Well, I'm not going to just sit there...


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

Pat and I are discussing this backchannel. How's this for a wind hold contingency:

Berkshire East or Magic?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Pat and I are discussing this backchannel. How's this for a wind hold contingency:
> 
> Berkshire East or Magic?



I'd rather we make a plan and stick to it. I'm mentally set for Mt. Snow at this point. That's where I'm going.

The other 2 are a longer drive for me and I'm not willing at this point in time to change my plans. And how would you be able to make the change until tomorrow morning anyway? And since that is the case, are you going to scrap plans and go somewhere else and hope you can contact folks at 5:30-6am?

To much chaos IMO.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'd rather we make a plan and stick to it. I'm mentally set for Mt. Snow at this point. That's where I'm going.
> 
> The other 2 are a longer drive for me and I'm not willing at this point in time to change my plans. And how would you be able to make the change until tomorrow morning anyway? And since that is the case, are you going to scrap plans and go somewhere else and hope you can contact folks at 5:30-6am?
> 
> To much chaos IMO.



No no no. You don't understand. I'm going to Mount Snow tomorrow. If, upon arrival, we discover the lifts are on hold, I have no problem jumping back into the car and heading to one of the aforementioned ski areas. Perhaps we can decide on one after we meet at the clock tower (trail-side and provided lifts are on wind hold). I would rather do that than sit around and *hope *they spin the lifts.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> No no no. You don't understand. I'm going to Mount Snow tomorrow. If, upon arrival, we discover the lifts are on hold, I have no problem jumping back into the car and heading to one of the aforementioned ski areas. Perhaps we can decide on one after we meet at the clock tower (trail-side and provided lifts are on wind hold). I would rather do that than sit around and *hope *they spin the lifts.



Oh...well...you didn't say that!

Makes sense to me.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> *Current list:*
> 
> Definite
> 
> ...



So far we have confirmed:

ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
2Knees
Marc
Jim G
reefer

Dave hasn't responded today, but I assume that's because he's up there today so I left him on.  What about jct and Roark are you guys going to make it?  Zook, Hawkshot99, and madskier6 are on the maybe list are any of you going to make it?  Anyone else??


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> So far we have confirmed:
> 
> ALLSKIING
> Greg
> ...


The cool thing is everyone on this list has the skills to all ski together regardless of the terrain.

I think madskier6 is going to Magic.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> The cool thing is everyone on this list has the skills to all ski together regardless of the terrain.
> 
> I think madskier6 is going to Magic.



Good memory:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/13782-magic.html#post144454


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

ALLSKIING just called me. He heard TNF is untracked. Some guys hiked it. Stories of knee-deep. Pray those winds settle down tonight!


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I think madskier6 is going to Magic.



Correct, if I can take the day off from work.  Still not sure about that just yet.  I'm then planning on hitting BEast on Saturday with my children.

I would love to be joining you guys at Mt. Snow but I've never been to Magic and with this kind of fresh snow, I cannot in good conscience miss the opportunity to ski in prime Magic conditions.  If I'm able to go, I'll submit a Trip Report.

I'll catch you guys at the next AZ outing.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Correct, if I can take the day off from work.  Still not sure about that just yet.  I'm then planning on hitting BEast on Saturday with my children.
> 
> I would love to be joining you guys at Mt. Snow but I've never been to Magic and with this kind of fresh snow, I cannot in good conscience miss the opportunity to ski in prime Magic conditions.  If I'm able to go, I'll submit a Trip Report.
> 
> I'll catch you guys at the next AZ outing.



No worries. Understandable, Jeff. Enjoy!


----------



## roark (Feb 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> What about jct and Roark are you guys going to make it?  Zook, Hawkshot99, and madskier6 are on the maybe list are any of you going to make it?  Anyone else??


I'm in. I'll have to meet a friend to borrow some skis and poles (mine just made it to BDL). Fortunately my carry on was my boots, helmet, & gloves. I've got another baselayer & pants so I'm good. 

My friend might be interested in joining us as well. If not I might ski with them however. Regardless I'll be sure to meet up with y'all at some point.


----------



## jct (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, I'm still in!  I was hoping to bring a friend but he tweeked his knee at Mt Snow on Tuesday, so I'll be coming alone.....

Hope that wind settles down!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
2Knees
Marc
Jim G
reefer
jct
Roark

Good looking group, can't wait to see ya all there!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 15, 2007)

I will be coming up with eastcoastskier.  Sumitt at 10 or the Clock tower.  Will have my radio set to 3-13 as well


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I will be coming up with eastcoastskier.  Sumitt at 10 or the Clock tower.  Will have my radio set to 3-13 as well



Great, see you guys there!


ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
2Knees
Marc
Jim G
reefer
jct
Roark
Hawkshot99
eastcoastskier


----------



## nrthest (Feb 15, 2007)

All good plans laid to waste... I originally got Friday off, but then had too take a snowday with Wednesday's storm and am now working Friday.

Have a good one Gents, maybe another time.

-Nrthest


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

nrthest said:


> All good plans laid to waste... I originally got Friday off, but then had too take a snowday with Wednesday's storm and am now working Friday.
> 
> Have a good one Gents, maybe another time.
> 
> -Nrthest



Bummer, maybe next time!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2007)

Have fun very jealous.  Just can't get out of work(or shouldn't) today.  Only in the office 1 full day for the next 2 weeks with vacation and travel for work.  Not fair to c-workers.

So being jealous and still not able to help myself leaving a little early (I do all friday's during ski season) and going to Pats peak tonight to get a few turns in.


Got to say Roark has certainally got the ski bug.  He is starting to be one of the leaders in days of work blown off to ski.:-D


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just finished shoveling the frozen sleet and snow from the rest of the drive-way.  The stuff broke up in nice big chunks.  I'm so bored I thought of building a kicker or an igloo.  

I see there are winds holds as of 12:30.  I really hope you guys get to rip up TNF.  Looks like you might get some fresh flakes too.  I'm looking forward to the TR and pics.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got a VM from Greg.  Looks like wind might be screwing up their day...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Just got a VM from Greg.  Looks like wind might be screwing up their day...



Damn that's frustrating.  Sad thing for me is that I will be up on Saturday but won't get to ski until Sunday. :-(


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 16, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Just got a VM from Greg.  Looks like wind might be screwing up their day...



Did they stay at Mt. Snow or did they go to Magic or BEast instead?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Did they stay at Mt. Snow or did they go to Magic or BEast instead?



Kept it at Snow.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 16, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Kept it at Snow.



Yesterday Greg mentioned the possibility of going to Magic or BEast if there were windholds at Snow once they arrived.  Do you know for sure that they stayed at Snow despite the windholds?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Yesterday Greg mentioned the possibility of going to Magic or BEast if there were windholds at Snow once they arrived.  Do you know for sure that they stayed at Snow despite the windholds?



Some of us went to Magic due to the wind holds... More to follow...


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Some of us went to Magic due to the wind holds... More to follow...



Yep. Best day of the season for me so far:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/13891-magic-mountain-2-16-2007-a.html


----------



## reefer (Feb 20, 2007)

*10:00?*

Although I can not condone being left at the clock tower for (15) minutes, and I was a little put out, I understand the dilema we were all facing Friday morning. I've never seen the wind that bad! The lodge was very depressing at 8:30. We all have limited ski days, Magic was a sure thing. I've seen the video - very nice - Magic being Magic. I will make a belated post with pics, mostly to clear up some of the false statements and questions about Mt. Snow Friday - "and why anyone would have wanted to stay there". 
Keith.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2007)

reefer said:


> Although I can not condone being left at the clock tower for (15) minutes, and I was a little put out, I understand the dilema we were all facing Friday morning. I've never seen the wind that bad! The lodge was very depressing at 8:30. We all have limited ski days, Magic was a sure thing. I've seen the video - very nice - Magic being Magic. I will make a belated post with pics, mostly to clear up some of the false statements and questions about Mt. Snow Friday - "and why anyone would have wanted to stay there".
> Keith.



Here's my take on it. Brian and I traveled over 2 and half hours to Mount Snow. When learning of the windhold, we could either (1) wait it out and ski Carinthia/Ego until 10 am (we didn't drive 2:30+ for that) or (2) make an immediate decision to jump in the car and head to Magic and maximize the day. We saw JimG. by the lift ticket window and he didn't hesitate. You can ask Brian. I was checking voicemails and trying to contact Dave most of the ride up there - cell coverage is not that great on Route 100. I finally got in touch with Dave shortly after 10 am and he was waiting at the lift ticket window side of the clock tower. He had left for Vermont before reading of the contingency plan to meet trailside at the clocktower if there was a wind hold at 10 am. I believe he was there at 10:15.

I'm sorry you felt put out Keith. I was looking forward to having you show the group around. But if the positions had been reversed, I would have been totally cool with it if others decided to go elsewhere to get as much of the preferred type of skiing in as possible. I don't ski as much as some here - I might pull off 30 days which is huge for me, but nevertheless, I strive to make each one count. Dave organized this gathering and he stuck around and tried to meet with whoever decided to stay at Snow. If I had organized this trip, I would have done the same. The wind hold just sucked, bottom line...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2007)

reefer said:


> Although I can not condone being left at the clock tower for (15) minutes, and I was a little put out, I understand the dilema we were all facing Friday morning. I've never seen the wind that bad! The lodge was very depressing at 8:30. We all have limited ski days, Magic was a sure thing. I've seen the video - very nice - Magic being Magic. I will make a belated post with pics, mostly to clear up some of the false statements and questions about Mt. Snow Friday - "and why anyone would have wanted to stay there".
> Keith.



Allskiing was there, you guys must have missed each other.  Maybe next time we need a more definitive meeting place?

EDIT: Well said Greg.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2007)

The main problem was a combination of a few things....
1) One of the largest storms to hit in years opened up peoples favorite powder spots for the first time this year.
2) The high winds shut down the best terrain Mt Snow has.
3) The orginal meeting place changed due to the winds which made me a bit late to the slope side of the clock tower.

Most AZ trips work out real well...don't let this one stop anyone from doing it again.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Most AZ trips work out real well...don't let this one stop anyone from doing it again.



Yes, definitely!


----------



## reefer (Feb 20, 2007)

*Just bustin'*



Greg said:


> Here's my take on it. Brian and I traveled over 2 and half hours to Mount Snow. When learning of the windhold, we could either (1) wait it out and ski Carinthia/Ego until 10 am (we didn't drive 2:30+ for that) or (2) make an immediate decision to jump in the car and head to Magic and maximize the day. We saw JimG. by the lift ticket window and he didn't hesitate. You can ask Brian. I was checking voicemails and trying to contact Dave most of the ride up there - cell coverage is not that great on Route 100. I finally got in touch with Dave shortly after 10 am and he was waiting at the lift ticket window side of the clock tower. He had left for Vermont before reading of the contingency plan to meet trailside at the clocktower if there was a wind hold at 10 am. I believe he was there at 10:15.
> 
> I'm sorry you felt put out Keith. I was looking forward to having you show the group around. But if the positions had been reversed, I would have been totally cool with it if others decided to go elsewhere to get as much of the preferred type of skiing in as possible. I don't ski as much as some here - I might pull off 30 days which is huge for me, but nevertheless, I strive to make each one count. Dave organized this gathering and he stuck around and tried to meet with whoever decided to stay at Snow. If I had organized this trip, I would have done the same. The wind hold just sucked, bottom line...



I understand totally. I'm a 25-30 dayer myself. Everything worked out great. I just couldn't let you guys off the hook that easy. I have no hard feelings and I've made the same decisions like this before. I sort of knew deep down that's where you guys were. It's all good. I'd really would love to ski with you guys someday so keep me posted. Your camera work should be commended (and the tunes). No worries otherwise. See you soon. Keith.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2007)

reefer said:


> I understand totally. I'm a 25-30 dayer myself. Everything worked out great. I just couldn't let you guys off the hook that easy. I have no hard feelings and I've made the same decisions like this before. I sort of knew deep down that's where you guys were. It's all good. I'd really would love to ski with you guys someday so keep me posted. Your camera work should be commended (and the tunes). No worries otherwise. See you soon. Keith.



Trust me. I was just as disappointed that the group couldn't meet up as a whole. Once we got skiing though, all good. Thanks for the kind words on the video. No real magic (pun intended...  ) there. I had good skiers to work with. I can bang out a vid like that now in 2 hours of editing time. Nothing fancy, but less is more IMO.

Come to Beast on Friday!


----------

